# All Critical Updates



## eddie5659

*edit by RR* for those wishing to review the Critical Updates thread for 2003, here it is:

http://forums.techguy.org/t109391/s.html

Other MS related Security information can be found here:

Security and Privacy

Home Security Risk Assesment and Protection Steps

==============================================

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Critical*

Who should read this document: Customers who use Microsoft® Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2000

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2000

Microsoft Small Business Server 2000 (which includes Microsoft Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2000)

Microsoft Small Business Server 2003 (which includes Microsoft Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2000) *

Non Affected Software:

Microsoft Proxy Server 2.0

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-001.asp

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Moderate*

Recommendation: System administrators should install this security update on all front-end servers that are running Outlook Web Access for Exchange Server 2003. Microsoft also recommends installing this security update on all other Exchange 2003 servers so that they will be protected if they are later designated as front end servers

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 *

Non Affected Software:

Microsoft Exchange 2000 Server 
Microsoft Exchange Server 5.5

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-002.asp

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Important*

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Data Access Components 2.5 (included with Microsoft Windows 2000) 
Microsoft Data Access Components 2.6 (included with Microsoft SQL Server 2000) 
Microsoft Data Access Components 2.7 (included with Microsoft Windows XP) 
Microsoft Data Access Components 2.8 (included with Microsoft Windows Server 2003)

Note The same update applies to all these versions of MDAC

Microsoft Data Access Components 2.8 (included with Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition) *

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-003.asp

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A number of vulnerabilities have been discovered in various implementations of the multimedia telephony protocol H.323. Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) and video conferencing equipment and software can use these protocols to communicate over a variety of computer networks.

*Examples include

Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) devices and software 
Video conferencing equipment and software 
Session Initiation Protocol (SIP) devices and software 
Media Gateway Control Protocol (MGCP) devices and software 
Other networking equipment that may process H.323 traffic (e.g., routers and firewalls) *

http://www.cert.org/advisories/CA-2004-01.html

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Critical*

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition, Service Pack 6 
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Service Pack 3, Service Pack 4 
Microsoft Windows XP, Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition, Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server® 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003, 64-Bit Edition *

Affected Components:

Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1:
Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 (64-Bit Edition): 
Internet Explorer 6 for Windows Server 2003: 
Internet Explorer 6 for Windows Server 2003 (64-Bit Edition): 
Internet Explorer 6: 
Internet Explorer 5.5 Service Pack 2: 
Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4: 
Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 3: 
Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 2:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-004.asp

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

The Application Intelligence (AI) component of Check Point Firewall-1 is an application proxy that scans traffic for application layer attacks once it has passed through the firewall at the network level. Earlier versions of Firewall-1 include the HTTP Security Server, which provides similar functionality.

Both the AI and HTTP Security Server features contain an HTTP parsing vulnerability that is triggered by sending an invalid HTTP request through the firewall. When Firewall-1 generates an error message in response to the invalid request, a portion of the input supplied by the attacker is included in the format string for a call to sprintf().

This vulnerability allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code on affected firewalls with administrative privileges, typically "SYSTEM" or "root".

*Systems Affected

Check Point Firewall-1 NG FCS 
Check Point Firewall-1 NG FP1 
Check Point Firewall-1 NG FP2 
Check Point Firewall-1 NG FP3, HF2 
Check Point Firewall-1 NG with Application Intelligence R54 
Check Point Firewall-1 NG with Application Intelligence R55 *

http://www.us-cert.gov/cas/techalerts/TA04-036A.html

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Important*

A security vulnerability exists in Microsoft Virtual PC for Mac. The vulnerability exists because of the method by which Virtual PC for Mac creates a temporary file when you run Virtual PC for Mac. An attacker could exploit this vulnerability by inserting malicious code into the file which could cause the code to be run with system privileges. This could give the attacker complete control over the system.

To exploit this vulnerability, an attacker would have to already have a valid logon account on the local system, or the attacker would already have to have access to a valid logon account.

*Microsoft Virtual PC for Mac version 6.0 
Microsoft Virtual PC for Mac version 6.01
Microsoft Virtual PC for Mac version 6.02 
Microsoft Virtual PC for Mac version 6.1 *

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-005.asp

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Important*

A security vulnerability exists in the Windows Internet Naming Service (WINS). This vulnerability exists because of the method that WINS uses to validate the length of specially-crafted packets. On Windows Server 2003 this vulnerability could allow an attacker who sent a series of specially-crafted packets to a WINS server to cause the service to fail. Most likely, this could cause a denial of service, and the service would have to be manually restarted to restore functionality.

The possibility of a denial of service on Windows Server 2003 results from the presence of a security feature that is used in the development of Windows Server 2003. This security feature detects when an attempt is made to exploit a stack-based buffer overrun and reduces the chance that it can be easily exploited. This security feature can be forced to terminate the service to prevent malicious code execution. On Windows Server 2003, when an attempt is made to exploit the buffer overrun, the security feature reacts and terminates the service. This results in a denial of service condition of WINS. Because it is possible that methods may be found in the future to bypass this security feature, which could then enable code execution, customers should apply the update

*Affected Software

Microsoft Windows NT® Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6 Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition *

Non Affected Software

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4 
Microsoft Windows XP, Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition, Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003, Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 Service Pack 1

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-006.asp

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Critical*

A security vulnerability exists in the Microsoft ASN.1 Library that could allow code execution on an affected system. The vulnerability is caused by an unchecked buffer in the Microsoft ASN.1 Library, which could result in a buffer overflow.

An attacker who successfully exploited this buffer overflow vulnerability could execute code with system privileges on an affected system. The attacker could then take any action on the system, including installing programs, viewing data, changing data, deleting data, or creating new accounts with full privileges.

Abstract Syntax Notation 1 (ASN.1) is a data standard that is used by many applications and devices in the technology industry for allowing the normalization and understanding of data across various platforms. More information about ASN.1 can be found in Microsoft Knowledge Base Article 252648.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6 
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Microsoft 2000 Windows Service Pack 4 
Microsoft Windows XP, Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition, Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003, Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 Service Pack 1 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition *

Affected Components:

Microsoft ASN.1 Library

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-007.asp

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A vulnerability was discovered in the SMB (Server Message Block) protocol
parsing routines of the ISS Protocol Analysis Module (PAM) component found
in some ISS products. The flaw relates to incorrect parsing of the SMB
protocol, which may lead to a heap overflow condition.

*Affected Versions:

RealSecure Network 7.0, XPU 20.15 through 22.9
Real Secure Server Sensor 7.0 XPU 20.16 through 22.9
Proventia A Series XPU 20.15 through 22.9
Proventia G Series XPU 22.3 through 22.9
Proventia M Series XPU 1.3 through 1.7 
RealSecure Desktop 7.0 eba through ebh
RealSecure Desktop 3.6 ebr through ecb
RealSecure Guard 3.6 ebr through ecb
RealSecure Sentry 3.6 ebr through ecb
BlackICE PC Protection 3.6 cbr through ccb
BlackICE Server Protection 3.6 cbr through ccb*

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/alerts/id/165

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

I was going to pop this in Software, at the top, but really most people use Winzip, so put it here.

The WinZip utility is a tool used to zip, unzip, and install software distributed in zip files for Microsoft Windows. WinZip version 8.1 and possibly earlier versions are vulnerable to a buffer overflow in the UUDeview package when decoding long strings. By sending a specially-crafted MIME archive file, an attacker can overflow a buffer and execute arbitrary code on the system with privileges of the user running WinZip.

*Platforms Affected:

Microsoft Corporation Windows Any version 
WinZip Computing, Inc. WinZip 8.1 *

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/xfdb/15336

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Critical*

A security vulnerability exists within Outlook 2002 that could allow Internet Explorer to execute script code in the Local Machine zone on an affected system. The parsing of specially crafted mailto URLs by Outlook 2002 causes this vulnerability. To exploit this vulnerability, an attacker would have to host a malicious Web site that contained a Web page designed to exploit the vulnerability and then persuade a user to view the Web page.

The attacker could also create an HTML e-mail message designed to exploit the vulnerability and persuade the user to view the HTML e-mail message. After the user has visited the malicious Web site or viewed the malicious HTML e-mail message an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could access files on a user's system or run arbitrary code on a user's system. This code would run in the security context of the currently logged-on user. Outlook 2002 is available as a separate product and is also included as part of Office XP.

*Affected Software

 Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Outlook 2002 Service Pack 2*

Non Affected Software

Microsoft Office 2000 
Microsoft Office XP 
Microsoft Office 2003
Microsoft Outlook 2000
Microsoft Outlook 2002 
Microsoft Outlook 2003

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-009.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A vulnerability exists because of the way that Windows Media Station Service and Windows Media Monitor Service, components of Windows Media Services, handle TCP/IP connections. If a remote user were to send a specially-crafted sequence of TCP/IP packets to the listening port of either of these services, the service could stop responding to requests and no additional connections could be made. The service must be restarted to regain its functionality.

*Affected Software

Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4 *

Non Affected Software

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 3, Microsoft 2000 Professional Service Pack 4
Microsoft Windows XP, Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
Microsoft Windows Server 2003
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

Affected Components:
Windows Media Services 4.1 (included with Microsoft Windows 2000 Server)

Non Affected Components:

Windows Media Services 9.0 Series (included with Microsoft Windows Server 2003)
Windows Media Services 4.1

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-008.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Thought I'd put this here, as it may get 'swallowed up' in Networking 

An unauthenticated, remote attacker could cause a denial of service in any application or system that uses a vulnerable OpenSSL SSL/TLS library

*Systems Affected

Applications and systems that use the OpenSSL SSL/TLS library *

http://www.us-cert.gov/cas/techalerts/TA04-078A.html

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

F-Secure Anti-Virus is an antivirus program for Microsoft Windows and Linux-based operating systems. F-Secure Backweb versions 6.31 and earlier, included in multiple F-Secure Anti-Virus products, could allow a local attacker to gain elevated privileges on the system. A local attacker could exploit a vulnerability in the Backweb user interface to gain elevated privileges on the system.

*Platforms Affected:

F-Secure Corporation: F-Secure Backweb 6.31 and earlier 
kernel.org: Linux Any version 
Microsoft Corporation: Windows Any version *

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/xfdb/15745

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Critical*

An attacker who successfully exploited the most severe of these vulnerabilities could take complete control of an affected system, including installing programs; viewing, changing, or deleting data; or creating new accounts that have full privileges.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6 
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 
 Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition 
 Microsoft NetMeeting 
 Microsoft Windows 98, Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition (SE), and Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (ME)  Review the FAQ section of this bulletin for details about these operating systems.*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-011.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Critical*

An attacker who successfully exploited the most severe of these vulnerabilities could take complete control of the affected system. An attacker could then take any action on the affected system, including installing programs; viewing, changing, or deleting data; or creating new accounts that have full privileges.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 
 Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition 
 Microsoft Windows 98, Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition (SE) and Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (ME)  Review the FAQ section of this bulletin for details about these operating systems*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-012.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Critical*

This is a cumulative update that includes the functionality of all the previously-released updates for Outlook Express 5.5 and Outlook Express 6. Additionally, it eliminates a new vulnerability that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to access files and to take complete control of the affected system. This could occur even if Outlook Express is not used as the default e-mail reader on the system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6 
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 
 Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition 
 Microsoft Windows 98, Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition (SE), and Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (ME)  Review the FAQ section of this bulletin for details about these operating systems.*

Affected Components:

 Microsoft Outlook Express 5.5 SP2
 Microsoft Outlook Express 6
 Microsoft Outlook Express 6 SP1
 Microsoft Outlook Express 6 SP1 (64 bit Edition)
 Microsoft Outlook Express 6 on Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Outlook Express 6 on Windows Server 2003 (64 bit edition)

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-013.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Important*

A buffer overrun vulnerability exists in the Microsoft Jet Database Engine (Jet) that could allow remote code execution. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system, including installing programs; viewing, changing, or deleting data; or creating new accounts that have full privileges.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 
 Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition 
 Microsoft Windows 98, Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition (SE), and Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (ME)  Review the FAQ section of this bulletin for details about these operating systems.*

Affected Components:

 Microsoft Jet Database Engine version 4.0

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-014.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A cross-domain scripting vulnerability in Microsoft Internet Explorer
(IE) could allow an attacker to execute arbitrary code with the
privileges of the user running IE. The attacker could also read and
manipulate data on web sites in other domains or zones.

*Systems Affected

* Microsoft Windows systems running Internet Explorer*

http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/323070

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Just found a useful tool by Microsoft. many may have heard of it, but if not, its a nice one to have. It's called Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/tools/mbsahome.mspx

Now, all you have to do is download it and install it. Then, doubleclick the icon on your desktop, choose if you want to scan one or more pc's, and let it run. It takes a minute or two, but has very interesting information.

For instance, I've just gone to the Windows Update, and apart from Media updates, that's it. Ran this program, and one of Security Updates was this one:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS03-027.mspx

Now, that wasn't in Windows Update, but looking at the FAQ to determine weather or not I needed this, I find I do...

if you click results Details after each heading, you can determine what you need to install or not.

Again, I have MSXML updates, but as I don't use it, I'll ignore it. My File System is showing a drive not NTFS, but thats my Backup drive, so that's okay.

if anyone reading this has any queries about any of the updates, I'm sure we'll all be willing to explain what they mean or are for.

As a side not, if any have the Blue Asterix *, then these are not confirmed as installed. Again, you can click on each link, and using the FAQ determine if you already have the patches installed. If you do, leave them.

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Symantec Norton Internet Security and Professional versions 2003 and 2004, Symantec Norton Personal Firewall versions 2003 and 2004, Symantec Client Firewall versions 5.01 and 5.1.1, and Symantec Client Security versions 1.0 and 1.1 are vulnerable to a denial of service attack. A remote attacker could launch a TCP attack against a vulnerable system to cause the system to hang.

*Platforms Affected:

Microsoft Corporation: Windows Any version 
Symantec Corporation: Norton Internet Security 2003 
Symantec Corporation: Norton Internet Security 2004 
Symantec Corporation: Norton Personal Firewall 2003 
Symantec Corporation: Norton Personal Firewall 2004 
Symantec Corporation: Symantec Client Firewall 5.01 and 5.1.1 
Symantec Corporation: Symantec Client Security 1.0 and 1.1 
*

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/xfdb/15936

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Popped this in here, as it's a major Security thing, and don't want to overcrowd the stickies 

A large percentage of Internet-connected desktops and servers may be 
vulnerable to infection by Sasser. Large infection rates on local networks 
may lead to network slow-downs or outages, however the current infection 
base is not large enough to impact network availability to any significant 
degree. Common network-filtering policies have limited the infection rate 
of Sasser.

Unsuccessful exploitation attempts by this worm will cause target systems 
to restart unexpectedly. The impact of Sasser can be limited through 
implementation of proper protection measures. Protection details are 
included in the recommendations section of the alert.

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/alerts/id/172

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Critical*

This update resolves several newly-discovered vulnerabilities in RPC/DCOM. Each vulnerability is documented in this bulletin in its own section.

An attacker who successfully exploited the most severe of these vulnerabilities could take complete control of the affected system. An attacker could then take any action on the affected system, including installing programs; viewing, changing, or deleting data; or creating new accounts that have full privileges.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition 
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-012.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Critical*

This is a cumulative update that includes the functionality of all the previously-released updates for Outlook Express 5.5 and Outlook Express 6. Additionally, it eliminates a new vulnerability that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to access files and to take complete control of the affected system. This could occur even if Outlook Express is not used as the default e-mail reader on the system.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
Microsoft Windows Server 2003
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-013.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Maximum Severity Rating: Important*

A buffer overrun vulnerability exists in the Microsoft Jet Database Engine (Jet) that could allow remote code execution. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system, including installing programs; viewing, changing, or deleting data; or creating new accounts that have full privileges.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6 
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-014.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

ISS X-Force has discovered a vulnerability in the McAfee ePolicy Orchestrator 
software. ePolicy Orchestrator (ePO) enables the enterprise management of 
all manner of security software, from virus and vulnerability scanners to 
personal firewalls. The affected versions of ePO server contain a flaw that 
can lead to arbitrary code execution on vulnerable systems.

*Affected Versions:

McAfee ePolicy Orchestrator 2.5.0
McAfee ePolicy Orchestrator 2.5.1 prior to Patch 14
McAfee ePolicy Orchestrator 3.0 prior to Patch 4 for 3.0 SP2A

Note: Previous versions may also be affected
*

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/alerts/id/173

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

*Maximum Severity Rating: Important*

This update resolves a newly-discovered vulnerability. A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the Help and Support Center because of the way that it handles HCP URL validation. The vulnerability is documented in the Vulnerability Details section of this bulletin.

If a user is logged on with administrative privileges, an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system, including installing programs; viewing, changing, or deleting data; or creating new accounts with full privileges. Users whose accounts are configured to have fewer privileges on the system would be at less risk than users who operate with administrative privileges.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-015.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Putting one in Software, just in case others don't come in here. That one will be up for a week 

Multiple vulnerabilities have been discovered in the DNS and NBNS 
(NetBIOS Name Service) protocol processing function within the Symantec 
firewall product line. These vulnerabilities may lead to reliable remote 
code execution or denial of service. Successful exploitation may provide 
kernel-level access to the compromised system

*Affected Products:

Symantec Client Firewall 5.01, 5.1.1 
Symantec Client Security 1.0, 1.1, 2.0(SCF 7.1) 
Symantec Norton AntiSpam 2004
Symantec Norton Internet Security 2002
Symantec Norton Internet Security 2003
Symantec Norton Internet Security 2004
Symantec Norton Internet Security Professional 2002
Symantec Norton Internet Security Professional 2003
Symantec Norton Internet Security Professional 2004
Symantec Norton Personal Firewall 2002
Symantec Norton Personal Firewall 2003
Symantec Norton Personal Firewall 2004 
*

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/alerts/id/176

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Also in Software, just in case 

Symantec Norton AntiVirus 2004 could allow a remote attacker to execute arbitrary code on the system, caused by improper validation of user-supplied input by the ActiveX control. By creating a specially-crafted Web page, a remote attacker could cause executables in a known location on the system to execute with privileges of the victim or cause the antivirus program to hang, once the victim visits the Web page

*Platforms Affected:

Microsoft Corporation: Windows Any version 
Symantec Corporation: Norton AntiVirus 2004 *

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/xfdb/16220

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A denial of service vulnerability exists in the IDirectPlay4 Application Programming Interface (API) of Microsoft DirectPlay. Applications that implement this API are typically network-based multi-player games. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could cause the application to fail.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition *

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-016.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A directory traversal vulnerability exists in Crystal Reports and Crystal Enterprise from Business Objects that could allow Information Disclosure and Denial of Service attacks on an affected system. An attacker who successfully exploited the vulnerability could retrieve and delete files through the Crystal Reports and Crystal Enterprise Web interface on an affected system

*Affected Software:

Visual Studio .NET 2003 
Outlook 2003 with Business Contact Manager 
Microsoft Business Solutions CRM 1.2

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-017.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This will also be in Software, just in case 

smtp.proxy is a freely available SMTP proxy server. smtp.proxy versions 1.1.3 and earlier are vulnerable to a format string attack. By sending a specially-crafted message containing format specifiers in the hostname or message-id, a remote attacker could cause the proxy server to crash or execute arbitrary code on the victim's system.

*Platforms Affected:

Various: Any operating system Any version 
Wolfgang Zekoll: smtp.proxy 1.1.3 and earlier *

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/xfdb/16378

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Active exploitation of a cross-zone privilege escalation vulnerability in 
Internet Explorer has been observed. This vulnerability is exploited to 
install spyware-like malicious applications on target systems. Web-sites 
are being actively compromised using the PCT1 overflow vulnerability. 
Web-browsing users are then compromised when visiting these web-sites which 
have been modified to serve malicious content.

There is no vendor-supplied patch for Internet Explorer as of the time 
of publication, however ISS has shipped product protection for this issue.

*Affected Software:

Network Sensor 7.0, Proventia A and G
Proventia M
*

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/alerts/id/177

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Adodb.stream provides a method for reading and writing files on a hard drive. This by-design functionality is sometimes used by web applications. However, when combined with known security vulnerabilities in Microsoft Internet Explorer, it could allow an internet web site to execute script from the Local Machine Zone (LMZ). This occurs because the ADODB.Stream object allows access to the hard drive when hosted within Internet Explorer.

*System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 98, Windows 98 Second Edition, Windows ME
*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...1c-ff30-40a0-8e70-c9f1f4dcd8c2&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This is also in Software, just in case 

Adobe Acrobat Reader is a program used for reading PDF files. Acrobat Reader version 6.0.1 and possibly other versions are vulnerable to a buffer overflow, caused by improper handling of NULL characters. By creating a specially-crafted PDF file, a remote attacker could overflow a buffer and execute arbitrary code on the system with user privileges, once the file is opened. A remote attacker could exploit this vulnerability by sending the malicious file to a victim in an email

*Platforms Affected:

Adobe Systems, Inc.: Acrobat Reader 6.0.1 
Various: Any operating system Any version 
*

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/xfdb/16667

Go here and get the update, or if you want, you can uninstall the version you have now, and install 6.0.2 Basic, which doesn't install the other stuff, and when fully installed, is just ~17MB large.

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/alternate.html

Scroll down till you see this bit:

Adobe Reader 6.0.2, basic version 
These downloads of Adobe Reader have already been updated to version 6.0.2.

The full version is if you want to distribute it to other pc's

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This update resolves a public vulnerability. A denial of service vulnerability exists in Outlook Express because of a lack of robust verification for malformed e-mail headers. The vulnerability is documented in the Vulnerability Details section of this bulletin. This update also changes the default security settings for Outlook Express 5.5 Service Pack 2 (SP2). This change is documented in the Frequently Asked Questions related to this security update section of this bulletin.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
Microsoft Windows Server 2003
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-018.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This update resolves a newly-discovered, privately reported vulnerability. A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the way that Utility Manager launches applications. A logged-on user could force Utility Manager to start an application with system privileges and could take complete control of the system. The vulnerability is documented in the Vulnerability Details section of this bulletin.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-019.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This update resolves a newly-discovered, privately reported vulnerability. A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the POSIX operating system component (subsystem). The vulnerability is documented in the Vulnerability Details section of this bulletin

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-020.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This update resolves a newly-discovered, privately reported vulnerability.

An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system, including installing programs; viewing, changing, or deleting data; or creating new accounts that have full privileges.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a *

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-021.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This update resolves a newly-discovered, privately reported vulnerability. A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the Task Scheduler because of an unchecked buffer. The vulnerability is documented in the Vulnerability Details section of this bulletin.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 *

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-022.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This update resolves two newly-discovered vulnerabilities. The HTML Help vulnerability was privately reported and the showHelp vulnerability is public. Each vulnerability is documented in this bulletin in its own Vulnerability Details section.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition *

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-023.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This update resolves a newly-discovered, publicly reported vulnerability. A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the way that the Windows Shell launches applications

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a and NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a with Active Desktop 
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition 
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-024.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Personally I would treat this one as a "critical", not just "improtant" vulnerablity; I don't know why MS is not.

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-024.mspx


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This update resolves several newly discovered public vulnerabilities. Each vulnerability is documented in this bulletin in its own Vulnerability Details section.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft Windows NT® Workstation 4.0 Service Pack 6a
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
Microsoft Windows Server® 2003
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-025.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~

They added this on the 1st 

Microsoft Windows 98, Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition (SE), and Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (Me)  Review the FAQ section of this bulletin for details about these operating systems.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?pr=windowsxpsp2

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/maintain/winxpsp2.mspx

Changes in Functionality:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/maintain/sp2chngs.mspx


----------



## ~Candy~

I won't be 'testing' it any time soon, but here is some reading material. I'm waiting for some updated opinions 

http://www.woodyswatch.com/windows/archtemplate.asp?7-09


----------



## eddie5659

I'm with you, Candy 

I'll wait a month or so, as it'll be just my luck there'll be major problems with it.

Thanks Rollin'

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

The GDI+ security update for September 2004 addresses newly discovered issues in JPEG processing technology. This issue affects software that supports this image format, including some versions of Microsoft Windows, Microsoft Office, and Microsoft developer tools. If you have any of the listed software installed on your computer, you should install the related update.

Depending on the software you are using, you may need to install multiple updates from multiple locations.

*Software affected

Windows XP
Windows XP Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Windows Server 2003
Internet Explorer 6 SP1
Office XP SP3
Note Office XP SP3 includes Word 2002, Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, FrontPage 2002, and Publisher 2002. 
Office 2003
Note Office 2003 includes Word 2003, Excel 2003, Outlook 2003, PowerPoint 2003, FrontPage 2003, Publisher 2003, InfoPath 2003, and OneNote 2003.
Digital Image Pro 7.0
Digital Image Pro 9
Digital Image Suite 9
Greetings 2002
Picture It! 2002 (all versions)
Picture It! 7.0 (all versions)
Picture It! 9 (all versions, including Picture It! Library)
Producer for PowerPoint (all versions)
Project 2002 SP1 (all versions)
Project 2003 (all versions)
Visio 2002 SP2 (all versions)
Visio 2003 (all versions)
Visual Studio .NET 2002
Note Visual Studio .NET 2002 includes Visual Basic .NET Standard 2002, Visual C# .NET Standard 2002, and Visual C++ .NET Standard 2002.
Visual Studio .NET 2003
Note Visual Studio .NET 2003 includes Visual Basic .NET Standard 2003, Visual C# .NET Standard 2003, Visual C++ .NET Standard 2003, and Visual J# .NET Standard 2003.
.NET Framework 1.0 SP2
.NET Framework 1.0 SDK SP2
.NET Framework 1.1
Platform SDK Redistributable: GDI+
*

http://www.microsoft.com/security/bulletins/200409_jpeg.mspx

See also: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-028.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted WebDAV request to a server that is running IIS and WebDAV. An attacker could cause WebDAV to consume all available memory and CPU time on an affected server. The IIS service would have to be restarted to restore functionality.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-030.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the NetDDE services because of an unchecked buffer. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, the NetDDE services are not started by default and would have to be manually started for an attacker to attempt to remotely exploit this vulnerability. This vulnerability could also be used to attempt to perform a local elevation of privilege or remote denial of service.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-031.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This is a multiple update:

1) A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the Window Management application programming interfaces (APIs). This vulnerability could allow a logged on user to take complete control of the system.

2) A local privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the operating system component that handles the Virtual DOS Machine (VDM) subsystem. This vulnerability could allow a logged on user to take complete control of the system.

3) A remote code execution vulnerability in the rendering of Windows Metafile (WMF) and Enhanced Metafile (EMF) image formats that could allow remote code execution on an affected system. Any program that renders WMF or EMF images on the affected systems could be vulnerable to this attack. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

4) A local denial of service vulnerability exists in the Windows kernel. An attacker could locally run a program that could cause the affected system to stop responding.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6 
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition 
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-032.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Excel. If a user is logged on with administrative privileges, an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Office 2000 Software Service Pack 3 
 Excel 2000

 Microsoft Office XP Software Service Pack 2
 Excel 2002

 Microsoft Office 2001 for Mac
 Excel 2001 for Mac

 Microsoft Office v. X for Mac 
 Excel v. X for Mac

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-033.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Compressed (zipped) Folders because of an unchecked buffer in the way that it handles specially crafted compressed files. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious compressed file that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition 
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-034.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the Windows Server 2003 SMTP component because of the way that it handles Domain Name System (DNS) lookups. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by causing the server to process a particular DNS response that could potentially allow remote code execution. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. The vulnerability also exists in the Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 Routing Engine component when installed on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 or on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition 
 Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 and Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 Service Pack 1 when installed on Microsoft Windows Server 2003 (uses the Windows 2003 SMTP component)
 Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 when installed on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 or Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-035.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists within the Network News Transfer Protocol (NNTP) component of the affected operating systems. This vulnerability could potentially affect systems that do not use NNTP. This is because some programs that are listed in the affected software section require that the NNTP component be enabled before you can install them. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious request that could potentially allow remote code execution. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition 
 Microsoft Exchange 2000 Server Service Pack 3 (Uses the Windows 2000 NNTP component)
 Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 and Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 Service Pack 1 (Uses the Windows 2000 or Windows Server 2003 NNTP component)

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-036.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This has two parts to it:

1) A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the way that the Windows Shell starts applications. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability if a user visited a malicious Web site. If a user is logged on with administrative privileges, an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

2) A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Program Group Converter because of the way that it handles specially crafted requests. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious request that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user performed an action such as opening a file attachment or clicking a HTML link. If a user is logged on with administrative privileges, an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition 
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-037.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This is a multiple one:

1) A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer that could allow remote code execution on an affected system. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web Page that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, significant user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

2) A vulnerability in the cross domain security model exists in Internet Explorer because of the way that Internet Explorer handles navigation methods by functions that have similar names. An attacker could exploit this vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could run malicious script code in the Local Machine security zone in Internet Explorer or access information in a different domain. In the worst case, if a user is logged on with administrative privileges, an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

3) Aremote code execution vulnerability exists in Inseng.dll that could allow remote code execution on an affected system. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of the affected system.

4) Aprivilege elevation vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer because of the way that Internet Explorer handles Drag and Drop events. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page that could potentially allow an attacker to save a file on the users system if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. User interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

5) Aspoofing vulnerability exists in Internet Explorers processing of URLs on Double Byte Character Set systems. This vulnerability could result in an incorrect URL being listed in the Address bar that is not the actual Web page that is displayed by Internet Explorer

6) Aspoofing vulnerability exists in Internet Explorers processing of Plug-in navigations. This vulnerability could result in an incorrect URL being listed in the Address bar that is not the actual Web page that is appearing in Internet Explorer.

7) A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the way that Internet Explorer process script in image tags. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web Page that could potentially allow an attacker to save a file on the users system if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. User interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

8) A spoofing vulnerability exists in the way that Internet Explorer validates cached content from SSL protected Web sites. This vulnerability could allow an attacker to run script of their choice on security-enhanced Web sites.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP, Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1, and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-038.mspx

Phew, you wait for one update, and 10 arrive at once 

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is a spoofing vulnerability that exists in the affected products and that could enable an attacker to spoof trusted Internet content. Users could believe they are accessing trusted Internet content when in reality they are accessing malicious Internet content, for example a malicious Web site. However, an attacker would first have to persuade a user to visit the attackers site to attempt to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Proxy Server 2.0 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2000 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2000 Service Pack 2

Note The following software programs include Microsoft Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2000 (ISA Server 2000). Customers using these software programs should install the provided ISA Server 2000 security update.

 Microsoft Small Business Server 2000

 Microsoft Small Business Server 2003 Premium Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-039.mspx

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Although this isn't a Critical update, this thread will probably be 'seen' the most, so putting it in here 

ZoneAlarm is a personal firewall and threat detection/prevention tool developed by Zone Labs for Windows operating systems. ZoneAlarm Pro versions 3.x, 4.x, and 5.x and ZoneAlarm Security Suite version 5.x are vulnerable to a denial of service attack, caused by a vulnerability in the Ad-Blocking feature when processing JavaScript. If the Ad-Blocking feature is enabled, a remote attacker could persuade a user into visiting a malicious Web site that contains specially-crafted JavaScript, the attacker could cause the system to stop responding, resulting in a denial of service.

*Platforms Affected:

Microsoft Corporation: Windows 95 
Microsoft Corporation: Windows 98 
Microsoft Corporation: Windows 98 Second Edition 
Microsoft Corporation: Windows Me 
Microsoft Corporation: Windows 2000 Professional 
Microsoft Corporation: Windows 2003 Any version 
Microsoft Corporation: Windows XP Any version 
Zone Labs: ZoneAlarm Pro 3.x 
Zone Labs: ZoneAlarm Pro 4.x 
Zone Labs: ZoneAlarm Pro 5.x 
Zone Labs: ZoneAlarm Security Suite 5.x 
*

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/xfdb/18159

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer that could allow remote code execution on an affected system. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web Page that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-040.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

V3.0 (December 14, 2004): Bulletin updated to advise on the availability of additional security updates. Standalone security updates for The Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.0 Service Pack 2 and The Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.1 are now available. Security updates for Microsoft Visual FoxPro 8.0 and the Microsoft Visual FoxPro 8.0 runtime are also now available. Bulletin updated to reflect the release of Windows Messenger 5.1 that contains an updated version of the affected file. The MS04-028 Enterprise Update Scanning Tool has been updated to detect and deploy the additional security updates.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition
 Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 2
Microsoft Office XP Software:
 Outlook® 2002 
 Word 2002
 Excel 2002
 PowerPoint® 2002 
 FrontPage® 2002
 Publisher 2002
 Access 2002
 Microsoft Office 2003
Microsoft Office 2003 Software:
 Outlook® 2003 
 Word 2003
 Excel 2003
 PowerPoint® 2003 
 FrontPage® 2003
 Publisher 2003
 Access 2003
 InfoPath 2003 
 OneNote 2003
 Microsoft Project 2002 (all versions) and Microsoft Project 2002 Service Pack 1 (all versions)
 Microsoft Project 2003 (all versions)
 Microsoft Visio 2002 Service Pack 1 (all versions) and Microsoft Visio 2002 Service Pack 2 (all versions) 
 Microsoft Visio 2003 (all versions) 
 Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2002
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2002 Software:
 Visual Basic .NET Standard 2002
 Visual C# .NET Standard 2002
 Visual C++ .NET Standard 2002
 Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2003
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2003 Software:
 Visual Basic .NET Standard 2003
 Visual C# .NET Standard 2003
 Visual C++ .NET Standard 2003
 Visual J# .NET Standard 2003
 Microsoft Visual FoxPro 8.0
 Microsoft Visual FoxPro 8.0 Runtime Library
 The Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.0 SDK Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Picture It!® 2002 (all versions)
 Microsoft Greetings 2002
 Microsoft Picture It! version 7.0 (all versions)
 Microsoft Digital Image Pro version 7.0
 Microsoft Picture It! version 9 (all versions, including Picture It! Library)
 Microsoft Digital Image Pro version 9
 Microsoft Digital Image Suite version 9
 Microsoft Producer for Microsoft Office PowerPoint (all versions)
 Microsoft Platform SDK Redistributable: GDI+

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-028.mspx

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This has two vulnerabilities:

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the Microsoft Word for Windows 6.0 Converter. If a user is logged on with administrative privileges, an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of the affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the Microsoft Word for Windows 6.0 Converter. If a user is logged on with administrative privileges, an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of the affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-041.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

There are two vulnerabilities:

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted DHCP message to a DHCP server. An attacker could cause the DHCP Server service to stop responding.

A remote code execution vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted DHCP message to a DHCP server. However, attempts to exploit this vulnerability would most likely result in a denial of service of the DHCP Server service.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-042.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in HyperTerminal because of a buffer overrun. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious HyperTerminal session file that could potentially allow remote code execution. An attacker could then persuade a user to open this file. This vulnerability could attempt to be exploited through a malicious Telnet URL if HyperTerminal has been set as the default Telnet client. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-043.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

There are two vulnerablities:

A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the way that the Windows Kernel launches applications. This vulnerability could allow a logged on user to take complete control of the system.

A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the way that the LSASS validates identity tokens. This vulnerability could allow a logged on user to take complete control of the system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-044.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

There are two vulnerabilities:

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in WINS because of the way that it handles computer name validation. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious network packet that could potentially allow remote code execution on an affected system. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in WINS because of the way that it handles association context validation. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious network packet that could potentially allow remote code execution on an affected system. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, attempts to exploit this vulnerability would most likely result in a denial of service on Windows Server 2003. The service would have to be restarted to restore functionality.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-045.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A cross-domain vulnerability exists in HTML Help ActiveX control that could allow information disclosure or remote code execution on an affected system. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited that page. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-001.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This is a two part vulnerability:

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the way that cursor, animated cursor, and icon formats are handled. An attacker could try to exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious cursor or icon file that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

A denial of service vulnerability exists in the way that cursor, animated cursor, and icon formats are handled. An attacker could try to exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious cursor or icon file that could potentially cause the operating system to become unresponsive. The operating system would have to be restarted to restore functionality.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-002.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the Indexing Service because of the way that it handles query validation. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious query that could potentially allow remote code execution on an affected system. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. While remote code execution is possible, an attack would most likely result in a denial of service condition

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-003.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A canonicalization vulnerability exists in ASP.NET that could allow an attacker to bypass the security of an ASP.NET Web site and gain unauthorized access. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take a variety of actions, depending on the specific contents of the website.

*Affected Software:

Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0

Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-004.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is a cross-site scripting and spoofing vulnerability. The cross-site scripting vulnerability could allow an attacker to convince a user to run a malicious script. If this malicious script is run, it would execute in the security context of the user. Attempts to exploit this vulnerability require user interaction. This vulnerability could allow an attacker access to any data on the affected systems that was accessible to the individual user.

It may also be possible for an attacker to exploit this vulnerability to modify Web browser caches and intermediate proxy server caches, and put spoofed content in those caches.

*Affected Software:

 Windows SharePoint Services for Windows Server 2003

 SharePoint Team Services from Microsoft
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-006.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in Windows because of the way that Windows handles drag-and-drop events. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page. This malicious Web page could potentially allow an attacker to save a file on the users system if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-008.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the License Logging service that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Service Pack 6a 
 Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition Service Pack 6
 Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-010.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Server Message Block (SMB) that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerable to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium) 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-011.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This one has two vulnerabilities:

A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the way that the affected operating systems and programs access memory when they process COM structured storage files. This vulnerability could allow a logged on user to take complete control of the system

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in OLE because of the way that it handles input validation. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious document that could potentially allow remote code execution. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability on Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Exchange 2000 Server Service Pack 3 (uses the Windows OLE component)
 Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 and Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 Service Pack 1 (uses the Windows OLE component)
 Microsoft Exchange Server 5.0 Service Pack 2 (uses the Windows OLE component)
 Microsoft Exchange Server 5.5 Service Pack 4 (uses the Windows OLE component)
 Microsoft Windows 98, Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition (SE), and Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (ME)  Review the FAQ section of this bulletin for details about these operating systems.
 Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3 (uses the Windows OLE component)
Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 2 (uses the Windows OLE component)
Microsoft Office XP Software:

 Outlook® 2002 
 Word 2002
 Excel 2002
 PowerPoint® 2002 
 FrontPage® 2002
 Publisher 2002
 Access 2002

 Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 1 (Uses the Windows OLE component)
Microsoft Office 2003 (Uses the Windows OLE component)
Microsoft Office 2003 Software:

 Outlook® 2003 
 Word 2003
 Excel 2003
 PowerPoint® 2003 
 FrontPage® 2003
 Publisher 2003
 Access 2003
 InfoPath 2003 
 OneNote 2003

Note Any application that uses the Windows OLE component could also be vulnerable to this issue. This list of affected software documents the most likely attack vectors. We recommend customers install this security update immediately. Installing this security update will address this vulnerability in any application that uses the Windows OLE component
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-012.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A cross-domain vulnerability exists in the Microsoft Dynamic HTML (DHTML) Editing Component ActiveX control that could allow information disclosure or remote code execution on an affected system. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited that page. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-013.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This has 4 vulnerabilities

A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer because of the way that Internet Explorer handles drag-and-drop events. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page. This malicious Web page could potentially allow an attacker to save a file on the users system if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer because of the way that it handles certain encoded URLs. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious URL. This malicious URL could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message. The URL could be made to look like a link to another Web site in an attempt to trick a user into clicking it. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, significant user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer because of the way that it handles certain DHTML methods. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page. This malicious Web page could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

A cross-domain vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer that could allow information disclosure or remote code execution on an affected system. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page. The malicious Web page could potentially allow remote code execution if viewed by a user. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, significant user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems
*
*
Affected Components:

 Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 3 (SP3) on Windows 2000 Service Pack 3: 
 Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4 on Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 
 Internet Explorer 5.5 Service Pack 2 on Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition:  Review the FAQ section of this bulletin for details about this version.
 Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4, or on Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 on Microsoft Windows 98, on Microsoft Windows 98 SE, or on Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition:  Review the FAQ section of this bulletin for details about this version.
 Internet Explorer 6 for Windows XP Service Pack 1 (64-Bit Edition)
 Internet Explorer 6 for Windows Server 2003
 Internet Explorer 6 for Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition and Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003
 Internet Explorer 6 for Windows XP Service Pack 2

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-014.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the Hyperlink Object Library. This problem exists because of an unchecked buffer while handling hyperlinks. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious hyperlink which could potentially lead to remote code execution if a user clicks a malicious link within a Web site or e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of the affected system. User interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows 98, Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition (SE), and Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (ME)

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-015.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This has 3 vulnerabiliteis

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Windows Media Player because it does not properly handle PNG files with excessive width or height values. An attacker could try to exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious PNG that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site or clicked a link in a malicious e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Windows Messenger because it does not properly handle corrupt or malformed PNG files. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in MSN Messenger because it does not properly handle corrupt or malformed PNG image files. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows Media Player 9 Series (when running on Windows 2000, Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003)
 Microsoft Windows Messenger version 5.0 (standalone version that can be installed on all supported operating systems)
 Microsoft MSN Messenger 6.1
 Microsoft MSN Messenger 6.2
 Microsoft Windows 98, Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition (SE), and Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (ME)  Review the FAQ section of this bulletin for details about these operating systems

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-009.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A vulnerability exists in Microsoft Office XP software that could allow remote code execution on an affected system. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Office XP Software Service Pack 3
Microsoft Office XP Software Service Pack 2
Microsoft Office XP Software:

 Word 2002
 PowerPoint 2002

 Microsoft Project 2002 
 Microsoft Visio 2002 
 Microsoft Works Suite 2002
 Microsoft Works Suite 2003
 Microsoft Works Suite 2004

Note Office XP Service Pack 2 and Office XP Service Pack 3 are both vulnerable to this issue. However the security update for Office XP Service Pack 2 is only provided as part of the Office XP administrative security update. For more information, see the Security Update Information section.

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-005.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is an information disclosure vulnerability. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could remotely read the user names for users who have an open connection to an available shared resource

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms05-007.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Just like a bus, loads come at once


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

ISS has shipped protection for a flaw X-Force has discovered in Symantec AntiVirus Library. The Symantec AntiVirus Library is widely relied upon to provide antivirus capabilities to desktop, server, and gateway systems. 
Also, several large vendors and ISP's implement Symantec's AntiVirus Library in their products. By crafting a UPX file, an attacker is able to trigger a heap overflow within the process importing the Symantec AntiVirus Library.

*Affected Products:

Symantec Norton Antivirus 2004 for Windows 
Symantec Norton Internet Security 2004 (pro) for Windows
Symantec Norton System Works 2004 for Windows
Symantec Norton Antivirus 2004 for Macintosh
Symantec Norton Internet Security 2004 for Macintosh
Symantec Norton System Works 2004 for Macintosh
Symantec Norton Antivirus 9.0 for Macintosh
Symantec Norton Internet Security for Macintosh 3.0
Symantec Norton System Works for Macintosh 3.0
Norton AntiVirus for Microsoft Exchange 2.1 prior to build 2.18.85
Symantec Mail Security for Microsoft Exchange 4.0 prior to build 4.0.10.465
Symantec Mail Security for Microsoft Exchange 4.5 prior to build 4.5.3
Symantec AntiVirus/Filtering for Domino NT 3.1 prior to build 3.1.1
Symantec Mail Security for Domino 4.0 prior to build 4.0.1
Symantec AntiVirus/Filtering for Domino Ports 3.0
(AIX)	prior to build 3.0.6
(OS400, Linux, Solaris) prior to build 3.0.7
Symantec AntiVirus Scan Engine 4.3 prior to build 4.3.3
Symantec AntiVirus for Network Attached Storage	prior to build 4.3.3
Symantec AntiVirus for Caching prior to build 4.3.3
Symantec AntiVirus for SMTP 3.1 prior to build 3.1.7
Symantec Mail Security for SMTP 4.0 prior to build 4.0.2
Symantec Web Security 3.0 prior to build 3.0.1.70
Symantec BrightMail AntiSpam 4.0
Symantec BrightMail AntiSpam 5.5
Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition 9.0 prior to build 9.01.1000
Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition 8.01, 8.1.1 
Symantec Client Security 2.0 prior to build 9.01.1000 
Symantec Client Security 1.0, 1.0
Symantec Gateway Security 2.0, 2.0.1  5400 Series
Symantec Gateway Security 1.0  5300 Series
*

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/alerts/id/187

I've also included Symantec's link:

http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/security/Content/2005.02.08.html

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Working closely with eEye Digital Security® and iDEFENSE, the CA Customer Support team has resolved multiple vulnerability issues recently discovered in the CA License software. Both eEye and iDEFENSE have confirmed that these vulnerabilities have been properly addressed. CA has made patches available to any affected license users.

Buffer overflow conditions can potentially allow arbitrary code to be executed remotely with local SYSTEM privileges. This affects versions of the CA License software v1.53 through v1.61.8 on the specified platforms. Customers with these vulnerable versions should upgrade to CA License 1.61.9 or higher

*Affected products:

The vulnerability exists if the CA License package version on the system is between v1.53 and v1.61.8.

*

http://supportconnectw.ca.com/public/ca_common_docs/security_notice.asp

Regards

eddie


----------



## hewee

I don't even have the lic98version.exe on my windows 98 PC.


----------



## eddie5659

If you don't have the license, then there is a vulnerable file:

If the lic98version file does not exist on the system (which may be the case with older versions of the license package), check the version of the affected file itself: 

Windows: Obtain the version of lic98rmt.exe by right-clicking on the file, choosing Properties, and then selecting the Version tab. The vulnerability exists if the version is between 0.1.0.15 and 1.4.6. 

eddie


----------



## hewee

How can I check for the older version if I don't have the file on my PC.
Then clicking my way tru to download the file I come to this page.
http://supportconnectw.ca.com/public/unicenter/infodocs/license_update/readme_standalone.asp
So is this the right download?
English
ftp://ftp.ca.com/CAproducts/License98/LicenseIT/lic98_v161/lic98_win_eng_1-61-9.zip


----------



## eddie5659

Just read this in the FAQ:

*Is there another way to determine vulnerability?
*

If lic98rmt.exe (windows) or licrmt (unix/linux/apple) is dated March 2003 or earlier then the system is NOT vulnerable. If lic98rmt.exe (windows) or licrmt (unix/linux) is dated January 2005 or newer (later) then the system is also NOT vulnerable. If you do not see any of these files then the system is also NOT vulnerable. If lic98rmt.exe (windows) or licrmt (unix/linux) is in the date range of April 2003 through December 2004 then the system is vulnerable.

So, as you don't have any of the files, you should be okay, so you don't need to download anything new 

eddie


----------



## hewee

Well I don't see any of them so guess I am ok. 

Thanks eddie


----------



## eddie5659

No problem, it was a good question to ask 

eddie


----------



## hewee

Yea it was when you don't have something that needs to be upgarded.


----------



## eddie5659

ISS has shipped protection for a flaw X-Force has discovered in McAfee 
AntiVirus Library versions prior to 4400. The McAfee AntiVirus Library 
is widely relied upon to provide antivirus capabilities to desktop, 
server, and gateway systems. Also, several large vendors and ISP's 
implement McAfee's AntiVirus Library in their products. By crafting an 
LHA file, an attacker is able to trigger a stack overflow within the 
process importing the McAfee AntiVirus Library.

*Affected Products:

Active Virus Defense
Active VirusScan
Active Virus Defense SMB Edition
Active VirusScan SMB Edition
Active Threat Protection
Active Mail Protection
GroupShield for Exchange
GroupShield for Exchange 5.5
GroupShield for Lotus Domino
GroupShield for Mail Servers with ePO
LinuxShield
NetShield for Netware
PortalShield for Microsoft SharePoint
SecurityShield for Microsoft ISA Server
Virex
VirusScan (all versions)
VirusScan Professional
VirusScan ASaP/Managed VirusScan
VirusScan Command Line
VirusScan for NetApp
VirusScan(r) Enterprise(all versions)
WebShield Appliances
WebShield SMTP
*

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/alerts/id/190

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A vulnerability in Java Web Start may allow an untrusted application the ability to elevate its privileges. As a result, an application may grant itself permissions to read and write local files or execute local applications that are accessible to the user running the Java Web Start application

*This issue can occur in Java Web Start in the following J2SE releases:

1.4.2_06 and earlier 1.4.2 releases for Windows, Solaris and Linux 
*

http://sunsolve.sun.com/search/document.do?assetkey=1-26-57740-1

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the Windows Shell because of the way that it handles application association. If a user is logged on with administrative privileges, an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of the affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems 
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-016.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Message Queuing that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-017.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is four-fold:

A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the way that Windows process certain fonts. This vulnerability could allow a logged on user to take complete control of the system.

A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the way that the affected operating system versions process certain access requests. This vulnerability could allow a logged on user to take complete control of the system.

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted request locally to an affected operating system version. An attacker who exploited this vulnerability could cause the affected system to stop responding and automatically restart

A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the way that the affected operating system versions process certain access requests. This vulnerability could allow a logged on user to take complete control of the system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-018.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is five-fold:

A remote code execution vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted IP message to an affected system. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could cause the affected system to remotely execute code. However, attempts to exploit this vulnerability would most likely result in a denial of service.

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted Internet Control Message Protocol (ICMP) message to an affected system. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could cause the affected system to reset existing TCP connections.

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted Internet Control Message Protocol (ICMP) message to an affected system that could cause network performance to degrade and potentially stop the affected system from responding to requests.

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted TCP message to an affected system. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could cause the affected system to reset existing TCP connections.

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted TCP/IP message to an affected system. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could cause the affected system to stop responding.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-019.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is three-fold:

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer because of the way that it handles certain DHTML objects. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page. This malicious Web page could allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer because of the way that it handles certain URLs. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page. This malicious Web page could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer because of the way that it handles Content Advisor files. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a specially crafted Content Advisor file. This malicious Content Advisor file could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message and accepted the installation of the file. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, significant user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-020.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Microsoft Exchange Server that that could allow an attacker to connect to the SMTP port on an Exchange server and issue a specially-crafted command that could result in a denial of service or allow an attacker to run malicious programs of their choice in the security context of the SMTP service.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Exchange 2000 Server Service Pack 3
 Microsoft Exchange Server 2003
 Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 Service Pack 1

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-021.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in MSN Messenger that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerable to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 MSN Messenger 6.2

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-022.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is two-fold:

A vulnerability exists in Microsoft Word that could allow an attacker to run arbitrary code on a users system.
If a user is logged on with administrative privileges, an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system, including installing programs; viewing, changing, or deleting data; or creating new accounts with full privileges.
Users whose accounts are configured to have fewer privileges on the system would be at less risk than users who operate with administrative privileges.

A vulnerability exists in Microsoft Word that could allow an attacker to run arbitrary code on a users system.
If a user is logged on with administrative privileges, an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system, including installing programs; viewing, changing, or deleting data; or creating new accounts with full privileges.
Users whose accounts are configured to have fewer privileges on the system would be at less risk than users who operate with administrative privileges.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Word 2000 and Microsoft Works Suite 2001
 Microsoft Word 2002, Microsoft Works Suite 2002, Microsoft Works Suite 2003, and Microsoft Works Suite 2004
 Microsoft Office Word 2003

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-023.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## Rollin' Rog

http://www.sans.org/top20/Q1-2005update/


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the way that Web View in Windows Explorer handles certain HTML characters in preview fields. By persuading a user to preview a malicious file, an attacker could execute code. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-024.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is two fold:

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer because of the way that it handles PNG images. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious PNG image that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

An information disclosure vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer because of the way that it handles certain requests to display XML content. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page that could potentially lead to information disclosure if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could read XML data from another Internet Explorer domain. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Components:

 Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 3 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3
 Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4, or on Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 for Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium), Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems 
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition, and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-025.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in HTML Help that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-026.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Server Message Block (SMB) that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerable to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-027.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the way that Windows processes Web Client requests that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerable to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-028.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This is a cross-site scripting vulnerability. The cross-site scripting vulnerability could allow an attacker to convince a user to run a malicious script. If this malicious script is run, it would execute in the security context of the user. Attempts to exploit this vulnerability require user interaction. This vulnerability could allow an attacker access to any data on the Outlook Web Access server that was accessible to the individual user.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Exchange Server 5.5 Service Pack 4

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-029.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Outlook Express when it is used as a newsgroup reader. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious newsgroup server that could that potentially allow remote code execution if a user queried the server for news. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Components:

 Outlook Express 5.5 Service Pack 2 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Outlook Express 6 Service Pack 1 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4, or on Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Outlook Express 6 Service Pack 1 for Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Outlook Express 6 for Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Outlook Express 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems
 Outlook Express 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-030.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Step-by-Step Interactive Training because of the way that Step-by-Step Interactive Training handles bookmark link files. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious bookmark link file that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site or opened a malicious attachment that was provided in an e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-031.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This is a spoofing vulnerability that exists in the affected products and that could enable an attacker to spoof trusted Internet content. Users could believe that they are accessing trusted Internet content. However, they are accessing malicious Internet content such as a malicious Web site. An attacker would first have to persuade a user to visit the attackers site to attempt to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 and Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-032.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

An attacker who successfully exploited this information disclosure vulnerability could remotely read the session variables for users who have open connections to a malicious telnet server.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Service Pack 1 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003 (Itanium)
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Services for UNIX 3.5 when running on Windows 2000
 Microsoft Windows Services for UNIX 3.0 when running on Windows 2000
 Microsoft Windows Services for UNIX 2.2 when running on Windows 2000

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-033.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This is two fold:

A vulnerability exists in ISA Server 2000 because of the way that it handles malformed HTTP requests. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious HTTP request that could potentially allow an attacker to poison the cache of the affected ISA server. As a result, the attacker could either bypass content restrictions and access content that they would normally not have access to or they could cause users to be directed to unexpected content. Additionally, an attacker could use this in combination with a separate Cross Site Scripting vulnerability to obtain sensitive information such as logon credentials.

An elevation of privilege vulnerability exists in ISA Server 2000 that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to create a NetBIOS connection with an ISA Server by utilizing the NetBIOS (all) predefined packet filter. The attacker would be limited to services that use the NetBIOS protocol running on the affected ISA Server.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Internet Security and Acceleration (ISA) Server 2000 Service Pack 2
Note The following software programs include ISA Server 2000. Customers who use these software programs should install the provided ISA Server 2000 security update.
 Microsoft Small Business Server 2000
 Microsoft Small Business Server 2003 Premium Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-034.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Word that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerable to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Office 2000 Software Service Pack 3
 Word 2000

 Microsoft Office XP Software Service Pack 3
 Word 2002

 Microsoft Works Suites:
 Microsoft Works Suite 2000 
 Microsoft Works Suite 2001 
 Microsoft Works Suite 2002
 Microsoft Works Suite 2003 
 Microsoft Works Suite 2004

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-035.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the Microsoft Color Management Module because of the way that it handles ICC profile format tag validation. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious image file that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-036.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in JView Profiler. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited the malicious Web site. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

*Affected Components:

 JView Profiler
 Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4, or on Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Internet Explorer 5.5 Service Pack 2 on Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-037.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Putting this in here, and popping one in Software just in case others don't view this thread 

McAfee WebShield e250 version 3.0, e500 version 3.0, e1000 version 3.0, 3100 version 3.0, 3200 version 3.0, and 3300 version 3.0 appliances are an antivirus solution for scanning messages on corporate email gateways. WebShield appliances could allow access to a remote attacker caused by an unknown default username and password. A remote attacker could exploit this vulnerability to gain access to the appliance.

*Platforms Affected:

Network Associates, Inc.: WebShield 3100 3.0 
Network Associates, Inc.: WebShield 3200 3.0 
Network Associates, Inc.: WebShield 3300 3.0 
Network Associates, Inc.: WebShield e1000 3.0 
Network Associates, Inc.: WebShield e250 3.0 
Network Associates, Inc.: WebShield e500 3.0 
*

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/xfdb/21597

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is three fold:

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer because of the way that it handles JPEG images. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious JPEG image that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a malicious e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

A cross-domain vulnerability exists in Internet Explorer that could allow information disclosure or remote code execution on an affected system. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page. The malicious Web page could potentially allow remote code execution if it is viewed by a user. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system. However, significant user interaction and social engineering is required to exploit this vulnerability.

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the way Internet Explorer instantiates COM Objects that are not intended to be used in Internet Explorer. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited the malicious Web site. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

*Affected Components:

 Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 or on Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-038.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution and local elevation of privilege vulnerability exists in Plug and Play that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition 
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-039.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Telephony Application Programming Interface (TAPI) that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-040.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted Remote Data Protocol (RDP) message to an affected system. An attacker could cause this system to stop responding

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-041.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is two fold:

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted message to a Windows domain controller that could cause the service that is responsible for authenticating users in an Active Directory domain to stop responding

This is an information disclosure and spoofing vulnerability. This vulnerability could allow an attacker to tamper with certain information that is sent from a domain controller and potentially access sensitive client network communication. Users could believe they are accessing a trusted server when in reality they are accessing a malicious server. However, an attacker would first have to inject themselves into the middle of an authentication session between a client and a domain controller.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-042.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the Printer Spooler service that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-043.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A tampering vulnerability exists in the Windows FTP client. This vulnerability could allow an attacker to modify the intended destination location for a file transfer, when a client has manually chosen to transfer a file by using FTP. This vulnerability could allow the attacker to write the file to any file system that is located on an affected system.

*Affected Software

 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-044.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted network packet to an affected system. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could cause the component responsible for managing network and remote access connections to stop responding. If the affected component is stopped due to an attack, it will automatically restart when new requests are received.

*Affected Software

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-045.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the Client Service for NetWare (CSNW) that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 
*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-046.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution and local elevation of privilege vulnerability exists in Plug and Play that could allow an authenticated attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system

*Affected Software

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-047.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Collaboration Data Objects that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition
 Microsoft Exchange 2000 Server Service Pack 3 with the Exchange 2000 Post-Service Pack 3 Update Rollup of August 2004

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-048.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is three fold:

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Windows because of the way that it handles the .lnk file name extension. By persuading a user to open an .lnk file that has specially-crafted properties an attacker could execute code on an affected system

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Windows because of the way that it handles files with the .lnk file name extension. By persuading a user to view the properties of a specially-crafted .lnk file, an attacker could execute code on the affected system

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the way that Web View in Windows Explorer handles certain HTML characters in preview fields. By persuading a user to preview a malicious file, an attacker could execute code. However, user interaction is required to exploit this vulnerability.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-049.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in DirectShow that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Components:

 Microsoft DirectX 8.0, 8.0a, 8.1, 8.1a, 8.1b, and 8.2 when installed on Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft DirectX 9.0, 9.0a, 9.0b, and 9.0c when installed on Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft DirectX 9.0, 9.0a, 9.0b, and 9.0c when installed on Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft DirectX 9.0, 9.0a, 9.0b, and 9.0c when installed on Windows Server 2003

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-050.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is four fold:

A remote code execution and local elevation of privilege vulnerability exists in the Microsoft Distributed Transaction Coordinator that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system.

A remote code execution and local elevation of privilege vulnerability exists in COM+ that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability to take complete control of the affected system.

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted network message to an affected system. An attacker could cause the Distributed Transaction Coordinator to stop responding.

A denial of service vulnerability exists that could allow an attacker to send a specially crafted network message to an affected system. An attacker could cause the Microsoft Distributed Transaction Coordinator (MSDTC) to stop responding. This specially crafted message could also be transferred through the affected system to another TIP server. This distributed attack could cause the MSDTC on both systems to stop responding.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-051.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the way Internet Explorer instantiates COM objects that are not intended to be instantiated in Internet Explorer. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious Web page that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited the malicious Web site. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

*Affected Components:

 Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 on Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 or on Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition
 Internet Explorer 6 for Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Internet Explorer 5.5 Service Pack 2 on Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition 
 Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 on Microsoft Windows 98, on Microsoft Windows 98 SE, or on Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-052.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

This is Three fold:

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the rendering of Windows Metafile (WMF) and Enhanced Metafile (EMF) image formats that could allow remote code execution on an affected system. Any program that renders WMF or EMF images on the affected systems could be vulnerable to this attack. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the rendering of Windows Metafile (WMF) image format that could allow remote code execution on an affected system. Any program that renders WMF images on the affected systems could be vulnerable to this attack. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

A denial of service vulnerability exists in the rendering of Enhanced Metafile (EMF) image format that could allow any program that renders EMF images to be vulnerable to attack. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could cause the affected programs to stop responding.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-053.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

*Owned by Sony*

Here's how users get stuck with the Sony root kit: When they first inserted certain CD titles from Sony BMG onto a desktop or laptop PC, a brief End User License Agreement flashed on the screen before they could listen to the music. Most people just agreed to the EULA so that they could get to the music. But by agreeing, they also consented to having additional software installed on their computer. That software, produced by First4Internet, hid itself and opened the remote connections.

By definition, that's a root kit. The problem with root kits is that they are well known to criminal hackers (crackers), and they are all but invisible to most off-the-shelf antivirus apps available today. The infected Sony CDs have been out in the world since last spring, but researchers such as Mark Russinovich at SysInternals and more recently, antivirus vendor F-Secure began wondering whether virus writers would soon exploit this in some fashion

http://netscape.com.com/4520-3513_7-6388181.html?part=netscape&subj=edfeat&tag=Security%20Watch:%20To%20be%20"0wned"%20by%20Sony

You'll have to copy/paste the above link.

Other interesting links to read:

http://www.sysinternals.com/Blog/

http://www.pcpitstop.com/spycheck/sonyxcp.asp

http://www.pcpitstop.com/news/rob/rcheng0512.asp

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4568670.stm

*Microsoft Anti-spyware (beta 1) now detects/removes Sony rootkit:

http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx*

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

*Vulnerability in Embedded Web Fonts Could Allow Remote Code Execution*

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Windows because of the way that it handles malformed embedded Web fonts. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a malicious embedded Web font that could potentially allow remote code execution if a user visited a malicious Web site or viewed a specially crafted e-mail message. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS06-002.mspx

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

*Vulnerability in TNEF Decoding in Microsoft Outlook and Microsoft Exchange Could Allow Remote Code Execution *

A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Microsoft Outlook and Microsoft Exchange Server because of the way that it decodes the Transport Neutral Encapsulation Format (TNEF) MIME attachment.

An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a specially crafted TNEF message that could potentially allow remote code execution when a user opens or previews a malicious e-mail message or when the Microsoft Exchange Server Information Store processes the specially crafted message.

An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3

Microsoft Office 2000 Software:

 Microsoft Outlook 2000
 Microsoft Office 2000 MultiLanguage Packs
 Microsoft Outlook 2000 English MultiLanguage Packs
 Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3

Microsoft Office XP Software:

 Microsoft Outlook 2002
 Microsoft Office XP Multilingual User Interface Packs

Note Multilingual User Interface Packs are for non- English packages.

 Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 1 and Service Pack 2

Microsoft Office 2003 Software:

 Microsoft Outlook 2003
 Microsoft Office 2003 Multilingual User Interface Packs
 Microsoft Office 2003 Language Interface Packs

Note Multilingual User Interface Packs are for non- English packages

 Microsoft Exchange Server

 Microsoft Exchange Server 5.0 Service Pack 2 
 Microsoft Exchange Server 5.5 Service Pack 4 
 Microsoft Exchange 2000 Server Pack 3 with the Exchange 2000 Post-Service Pack 3 Update Rollup of August 2004

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS06-003.mspx

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

*Permissive Windows Services DACLs Could Allow Elevation of Privilege *

A privilege elevation vulnerability exists on Windows XP Service Pack 1 on the identified Windows services where the permissions are set by default to a level that may allow a low-privileged user to change properties associated with the service. On Windows 2003 permissions on the identified services are set to a level that may allow a user that belongs to the network configuration operators group to change properties associated with the service. Only members of the Network Configuration Operators group on the targeted machine can remotely attack Windows Server 2003, and this group contains no users by default. The vulnerability could allow a user with valid logon credentials to take complete control of the system on Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003
 Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms06-011.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Office Could Allow Remote Code Execution *

- A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Excel using a malformed range. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a specially crafted Excel file that could allow remote code execution.

- A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Excel using a malformed parsing format file. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a specially crafted Excel file that could allow remote code execution.

- A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Excel using a malformed description. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a specially crafted Excel file that could allow remote code execution.

- A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Excel using malformed graphic. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a specially crafted Excel file that could allow remote code execution.

- A remote code execution vulnerability exists in Excel using a malformed record. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a specially crafted Excel file that could allow remote code execution.

- remote code execution vulnerability exists in Office. An attacker could exploit the vulnerability by constructing a specially crafted routing slip within an Office document that could allow remote code execution. An attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of the affected system.

*Affected Software:

 Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
 Microsoft Word 2000
 Microsoft Excel 2000
 Microsoft Outlook 2000
 Microsoft PowerPoint 2000
 Microsoft Office 2000 MultiLanguage Packs
 Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
 Microsoft Word 2002
 Microsoft Excel 2002
 Microsoft Outlook 2002
 Microsoft PowerPoint 2002
 Microsoft Office XP Multilingual User Interface Packs
 Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 1 or Service Pack 2
 Microsoft Excel 2003
 Microsoft Excel 2003 Viewer
 Microsoft Works Suites:
 Microsoft Works Suite 2000
 Microsoft Works Suite 2001
 Microsoft Works Suite 2002
 Microsoft Works Suite 2003
 Microsoft Works Suite 2004
 Microsoft Works Suite 2005
 Microsoft Works Suite 2006
 Microsoft Office X for Mac
 Microsoft Excel X for Mac
 Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
 Microsoft Excel 2004 for Mac

*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms06-012.mspx

Regards

eddie


----------

